# Engineer's Thumb (JMK Board)



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not a compressor guy, but this pedal is very very nice sounding. I did all the mods except the treble boost as it gives a bit of sparkle without it. A tasty amount. The only way I'd know if it needed that would be to gig with it but this is going to Montana...Board by JMK


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love that, I am secretly hoping for the five knob version via PedalPCB.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 11, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> I love that, I am secretly hoping for the five knob version via PedalPCB.


That would be fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 11, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank you Barry


----------



## Robert (Mar 11, 2020)

I like the look of the graphics against the bare aluminum.     



jjjimi84 said:


> I love that, I am secretly hoping for the five knob version via PedalPCB.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 11, 2020)

Robert said:


> I like the look of the graphics against the bare aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419


Thank you  Does this board exist? What's it's name? Can I buy it?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks good Jeff as always nice work.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

OWIE!

All this beautiful work is getting a bit monotonous.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 12, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks good Jeff as always nice work.



Thank you Jon 



Chuck D. Bones said:


> OWIE!
> 
> All this beautiful work is getting a bit monotonous.



Damn nice of you, Chuck!


----------



## daeg (Mar 12, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> I love that, I am secretly hoping for the five knob version via PedalPCB.



Same. I built the JKM twice and neither worked. Might have been bad IC's but I ended up really frustrated. Build the EQD Warden while I wait for PedalPCB to put out an Engineers Thumb PCB.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm definitely building one when the PedalPCB board comes available.  The Engineer's Thumb uses a different approach to compression that is more accurate, more controllable and lower distortion.  I'm not dumping on the Warden, it's a fine comp.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2020)

I have the deadend FX version, but damn it's a big board.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 12, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I have the deadend FX version, but damn it's a big board.



Only reason I haven’t picked up their version and a few of their other projects, extremely odd sized enclosures. I do have the meaty balls coming up to build and the enclosure is a monster, but it also has ten controls and a ton of I/O.


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 15, 2020)

Wow ... fantastic build GMD !

Love the graphics ..

Mike


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 15, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Wow ... fantastic build GMD !
> 
> Love the graphics ..
> 
> Mike


 Kind of you to say, Mike. Thank you.


----------



## Robert (Mar 15, 2020)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Thank you  Does this board exist? What's it's name? Can I buy it?



The layout was done over a year ago.   There was something in the prototype that needed to be revised (seems like a reversed pot or something simple like that)...

I'll see about getting it finished soon.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 15, 2020)

Robert said:


> The layout was done over a year ago.   There was something in the prototype that needed to be revised (seems like a reversed pot or something simple like that)...
> 
> I'll see about getting it finished soon.


Too cool. Thanks!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 16, 2020)

Robert said:


> The layout was done over a year ago.   There was something in the prototype that needed to be revised (seems like a reversed pot or something simple like that)...



There's a thread at DIY where a guy replaced the 1uf Electro's with non-electro's and that was the fix.  I used film. Read somewhere that C4 and C5 can be tantalum.


----------



## Flying (Sep 14, 2020)

I built an earlier 5 knob version, but have just noticed a newer version that makes use of both halves of the OTA:



			The Valve Wizard


----------

